# Which route?



## groyne (Dec 26, 2022)

We're heading to Italy nxt week, but Mrs G wants to call in to the south of France (and I want to drive over the Millau bridge), so which route is best?  From Calais, Left of Paris, right of Paris or round the ring road. We'll be using the Toll roads so hoping to do it in 2 jumps to Millau, so any rcomended Aires about half way?


----------



## mark61 (Dec 26, 2022)

Probably fastest route would be Paris ring road to west of Paris. I can't stand that route though, so I do, Rouen, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, then on to A10/A71to Clermont Farage ( ) and then A75, part toll part free. I reckon 50% of the time it's as fast as the Paris route.
As per usual for Rouen, worth having a good look at the route through it first, the rest is pretty straight forward, I think. Done it so many times I've probably forgotten any tricky bits.

Very good aire here, https://goo.gl/maps/BVJKtE8kvPxtoKQF8 with camping section away from general parking.


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 26, 2022)

If there is no rush I always find the weather forecast gives the best route……..


----------



## Boris7 (Dec 26, 2022)

I’d go portsmouth -Cherbourg 
Then Tours, clermont-Ferrand to Montpellier (via Millau) 

But if you’ve already booked the ferry then I’d go Troyes, Orleans, clermont-Ferrand.

But then I just hate Paris and prefer open roads.


----------



## groyne (Dec 26, 2022)

Tunnel already booked Boris, if it was warmer I'd do the same Tidewatcher. I'm torn between the Rouen (which I've done) and the Troyes routes, Which one avoids the most towns and cities? I'll probably end up taking my chances and going via Paris.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 26, 2022)

Beware of the low emission zone in Rouen.

Once you've crossed the Viaduct, if you're planning an overnight stop in the vicinity, consider a night to the west of the viaduct off the D992. There is an OR on the POIs labelled OR Millau. It's a peaceful layby looking directly at the viaduct and you can follow a path that leads directly beneath the viaduct. It's a great spot to stop.


----------



## Millie Master (Dec 26, 2022)

Whatever route, I always miss anything to do with Paris like the proverbial plague (and that is with sceptic spots on it.......... oh super, super YUKKKK)


----------



## REC (Dec 27, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Probably fastest route would be Paris ring road to west of Paris. I can't stand that route though, so I do, Rouen, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, then on to A10/A71to Clermont Farage ( ) and then A75, part toll part free. I reckon 50% of the time it's as fast as the Paris route.
> As per usual for Rouen, worth having a good look at the route through it first, the rest is pretty straight forward, I think. Done it so many times I've probably forgotten any tricky bits.
> 
> Very good aire here, https://goo.gl/maps/BVJKtE8kvPxtoKQF8 with camping section away from general parking.


I second above! We come round Rouen on the d6015 (keeping  River Seine on right) although think the road is closed till 31/12/22


----------



## Moped (Dec 27, 2022)

Use the ViaMichelin app or Google maps to offer you a choice of routes. 

ViaMichelin will give you route toll and fuel costs (entering appropriate vehicle data) so you can weigh up time saved v cost of route and then decide.


----------



## Moped (Dec 27, 2022)

Just a thought but in January the Millau Bridge is likely to be shrouded in mist or fog so it will feel as if you are driving along a normal stretch of French motorway. Maybe we were unlucky last time we used it. 

View this webcam. Glorious as I post:-






						Le Viaduc de Millau en direct ! | Viaduc de Millau | Un ouvrage, un patrimoine
					






					www.leviaducdemillau.com


----------



## mark61 (Dec 27, 2022)

Don't get a good view or sense of height anyway, with the height of the barriers. Would be much more fun with no barrier.

Best, most impressive views are from below.


----------



## Moped (Dec 27, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Don't get a good view or sense of height anyway, with the height of the barriers. Would be much more fun with no barrier.
> 
> Best, most impressive views are from below.


Better though in a motorhome with the raised driving position and U.K. right hand drive and in the slow lane of the French motorway. You can always stop at the motorway aire on the north end.

Northbound side more impressive than southbound side though as northbound overlooks the town to the east and the valley dropping down.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 27, 2022)

Heres the view from hard shoulder in my Scania.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 27, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Don't get a good view or sense of height anyway, with the height of the barriers. Would be much more fun with no barrier.
> 
> *Best, most impressive views are from below.*



Seconded      particularly when taking the D992 up the hill out of Millau then the D999 towards the Roquefort factory


----------



## myvanwy (Dec 27, 2022)

We use an Aire that is about 90 mins south of Calais for first night, at Neufchatel. Hook up and shower/toilet for 12 Euro. Just up the road is the supermarket (Auchan) and a macky Ds. From there then head on past Paris on the west side via toll road to Gannat. The road then on from Clermont is toll free (except bridge) for most of the rest of the trip south toward Perpignan. Something I learned just last week though, you need winter tyres when driving through the massif central area. Which includes the bridge. It is over 1000mts in places. You may already know this.


----------



## Budgie (Dec 27, 2022)

Be aware there is 30 mile stretch which is prone to snow 1000m high, we came over 2 weeks ago no snow anywhere apart from that stretch, seen a few snow chains obligatory signs so check conditions before the attempt it.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 27, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> We use an Aire that is about 90 mins south of Calais for first night, at Neufchatel. Hook up and shower/toilet for 12 Euro. Just up the road is the supermarket (Auchan) and a macky Ds. From there then head on past Paris on the west side via toll road to Gannat. The road then on from Clermont is toll free (except bridge) for most of the rest of the trip south toward Perpignan. Something I learned just last week though, you need winter tyres when driving through the massif central area. Which includes the bridge.* It is over 1000mts in places. You* *may already know this*.



I`m afriad i need to correct you there, it`s only 343mts ( just over 1200ft), if it was a typo then please ignore this post.









						Millau viaduct – touristic guide
					

Millau viaduct – touristic guide




					www.tourisme-aveyron.com


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 27, 2022)

the A75 over the millau viaduct is a glorious route but due to the weather this time of year i would save it for the return journey , the A75 reims/troyes/dijon/lyon route would be better i think always enjoy that ever since about 25 years ago they enabled a motorway route through lyon , before that the motorway would just cease as you got to the city and then pick you up again the other side


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 27, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Seconded      particularly when taking the D992 up the hill out of Millau then the D999 towards the Roquefort factory


That's why I suggested the OR off that road ...


----------



## myvanwy (Dec 28, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m afriad i need to correct you there, it`s only 343mts ( just over 1200ft), if it was a typo then please ignore this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ Wooie. There are height markers all along that stretch of the motorway. Ill have a look on street view to see if I can find one.

The height I was referring too is the road not the bridge itself. Going through the Massif Central, (the route we use and suggested) is well over 1000mts and was mentioned on a different forum regarding the legal requirement of winter tyres. As we only travelled this route in the warmer months I have never given it a thought.


----------



## Jo001 (Dec 28, 2022)

Is it 343m high from the ground, but 1000m above sea level maybe?

We had an odd experience a few miles south of there. Driving down the road, for no apparent reason, the smoke alarm activated. So we pulled over, did a check, found nothing and carried on.

Coming back a few weeks later, in the same place, the same thing happened again.


----------



## Budgie (Dec 28, 2022)

The Fageole Summit near juction 27 1100m re below 

The Fageole Summit, at an elevation of 1,107 m, is one of Europe's highest motorway passes. In addition to the constraints caused by its altitude, this area features various characteristics that promote the formation of snowdrifts, namely vast snow-covered zones (given the expanse of surrounding barren plateaus) and excavation profiles. The northern exposure and steep slope serve to exacerbate conditions whenever driving over the pass proves difficult. Two incidents involving snowdrift formation in 2005, both lasting 3 days (January 26-28 and February 15-17), resulted in the closure of this motorway (the A75) to all traffic. In response, it was initially decided to install snow fences. The layout of such fences, whose impact is highly sensitive to wind direction, entailed an analysis of meteorological data provided by the weather monitoring station located right at the Fageole Summit, combined with results from a field survey conducted among personnel with the Regional Roads Directorate (DIR). This effort led to a draft proposal calling for the installation of fences along a length of over 2 km. For 6 years, this design was closely monitored and improvements were introduced. However, since the efficiency of snow fences is so highly dependent on wind direction, it quickly became apparent that in light of past experience, the planting of wooded strips would offer a better solution in terms of winter serviceability at this site, where winds vary from northwesterly to northeasterly. Back in 1990, a 260-m wide wooded strip had been set up along the then RN9 national highway (since upgraded to the A75). This strip, positioned today 25 m from the pavement, performs its function exactly as intended, though its lower branches have started to die and thinning out the growth has become necessary. Encouraged by this experience, the present article will discuss the A75 case study, in providing an assessment of the specific practices adopted to control snowdrifts. Focus will also be placed on the current project to replace existing fences by woodlands as a more durable solution with greater capacity for integration into the landscape.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 28, 2022)

Altitudes are very easily checked on Google maps. Just use the Terrain map view. Of course you won't get the bridge itself but you'll get the land it leaves/lands at. 
I understand that not everyone believes Google


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 28, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Altitudes are very easily checked on Google maps. Just use the Terrain map view.


That doesn't work for me ...


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 28, 2022)

There is an Android app called My Elevation that is based on Google Maps data and that works very well.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 29, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> That doesn't work for me ...


Strange, do you know why it doesn't work?
Works on all my devices on various browsers.


----------



## rabW (Dec 29, 2022)

Came through Rouen 3 weeks ago, tunnel works are on with a single lane in use but no problems. HGV are being diverted before the tunnel.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 29, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> That doesn't work for me ...


Works on my laptop. Needs "View topography and elevation" to be turned on (not sure whether the default is on or off). Doesn't show contours if you're zoomed in too close.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 30, 2022)

TJBi said:


> Works on my laptop. Needs "View topography and elevation" to be turned on (not sure whether the default is on or off). Doesn't show contours if you're zoomed in too close.


I'm using the app on Android.

That probably explains it.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 30, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> I'm using the app on Android.
> 
> That probably explains it.


I can get the contours on my Android tablet. Three display options: Default - Satellite - Terrain. Choose the latter. As on the laptop, the contours do not show if zoomed in close (and are less visible if zoomed out too far). I have not found a way of getting spot elevations.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 31, 2022)

Is it a requirement to have winter tyres on all French roads over 1000m alt.?


----------



## mark61 (Dec 31, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> Is it a requirement to have winter tyres on all French roads over 1000m alt.?


I don't think that is the wording of the rule, although it may well be that all roads over 1000m are in areas where you need winter tyres.


----------



## TJBi (Dec 31, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> Is it a requirement to have winter tyres on all French roads over 1000m alt.?


See https://motorhomer.com/threads/snow-chains.45534/post-262275


----------



## Stanski (Dec 31, 2022)

*Winter Tyres requirement in Europe, as well as Winter Tyres in some countries *(from memory and knowledge).

Specific areas in europe, typically mountainous or above 1000m, are more prone to snow. These are identified when driving into the area with signs depicting a wheel with snowchains or phrase indicating such.  In some countries whom have many large regions of high altitude, such as Germany, are introducing additional rules stating vehicles are to use winter tyres over the winter period November to April.

The areas are shown with additional information of what periods the rules apply on Good Travel Maps.  One that I have is the AA European map and provides other useful knowledge about every european country regarding rules of travel in a vehicle.

Government websites also provide same info but in varying degrees of easiness to digest.

Having reduced my skiing exploits in recent years the latest regulations for countries around the Alps requires updating - so those with the knowledge can add to this reply.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 31, 2022)

As a reply to the original question:

Bypass PARIS anyway you want.  Use the ring roads to get past it, or take a longer trip to explore other cities on the outskirts Depends if you have time to do them.

Get to the central road running down France is a good option as it is toll free most of the way and quite nice places to stop enroute.

Agree with previous posters about Neufchatel but why pay? - a number of free aires are on the route that are easy and convenient. The WC app has them listed - find them when you need as you travel.

The Millau bridge is impressive - again there is an aire below in the town - I recall payment required if in the centre aire near the river, but a few miles away are alternatives if you wish to use them.  The climate in the valley is changeable at quick notice but more likely to be better in warmer seasons.

Enjoy the trip to Italy - Go visit Sicily if you can.


----------



## trevexess (Jan 4, 2023)

groyne said:


> We're heading to Italy nxt week, but Mrs G wants to call in to the south of France (and I want to drive over the Millau bridge), so which route is best?  From Calais, Left of Paris, right of Paris or round the ring road. We'll be using the Toll roads so hoping to do it in 2 jumps to Millau, so any rcomended Aires about half way?


When going down to Brive area I always do Rouen, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, Orlean, two pay motoway sections Boulogne to Abbeville and then around Orleans.............. if time is not important you could always use the free motorway (A20)  from Vierzon and then cut across to A75 to Figeac / Rodez, but the roads across are not that good but its far more scenic.......


----------



## mark61 (Jan 4, 2023)

trevexess said:


> When going down to Brive area I always do Rouen, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, Orlean, two pay motoway sections Boulogne to Abbeville and then around Orleans.............. if time is not important you could always use the free motorway (A20)  from Vierzon and then cut across to A75 to Figeac / Rodez, but the roads across are not that good but its far more scenic.......


One of my fav routes and areas, Figeac/Rodez  cutting across the national parks. As you say, only if time is not an issue.


----------



## groyne (Jan 6, 2023)

Things where going so well,  till the satnag tried to take us on a height restricted section of the Paris ring road near Nanterre. We had to reprogram it to head for Versailles and avoid Peages. 
Spotted the Autoroute to Orleans and took that, made it to Vierzon just before dusk.


----------



## myvanwy (Jan 7, 2023)

Do you mean that dreaded duplex tunnel Groyne? We did it by mistake and shat myself for ten kms.


----------

